# good news/bad news



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Good luck on your surgery.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope everything goes extremely well with your surgery and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Keeping my Fingers and dead toes crossed for ya Jonn! Best of luck with the procedure and may you have a super fast recovery!*


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

^ Dead toes?

Wishing you a speedy full recovery, Jonn.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope everything goes smooth and you are back to prop building in no time


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes. The scar will only add to the realism of my costumes, right?


----------

